# ear problem



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ok so heres the problem.i just got two new columbian tegus and the bigger ones left ear looks as if it has been injured.the ear looks as if there is skin that didnt come off or was bitten,the other ear looks completely fine...i dunno let me know what u think.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 16, 2010)

Pictures would aid us greatly in assisting you on this one, Frost. As with any mass imported animal, injuries and parasites are not uncommon but the seriousness of the problem is hard to gauge without seeing anything. From the description you wrote, it just sounds like a little scab or retained shed on/near the ear, which doesn't sound in itself serious but it's hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ok ill get some photos up as soon as i can.i got him from a breeder and he neglected to tell me bout it....>.>


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 16, 2010)

frost said:


> ok ill get some photos up as soon as i can.i got him from a breeder and he neglected to tell me bout it....>.>



You got him from a Colombian Tegu breeder? Who's breeding Colombian Tegus?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

a guy in florida.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 16, 2010)

As far as I've heard, nobody in the states breeds columbian tegus. I think this is largely due to their low($15) wholesale price. It'd be cool if someone did though. I'm sure they'd calm down more readily if captive bred for a few generations and without the added stress of importation. Who in Florida is breeding columbians?


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 16, 2010)

frost said:


> a guy in florida.




Hmmm...that would awesome if it's true. Who is it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

welli didnt directly get it from the breeder the breader sent it to a private store like thing and thats where i got them from..there actually the tamest lizards iv ever had.=]


----------



## Diesel (Jul 3, 2011)

maybe ill find a female for my little guy and start breeding them.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 3, 2011)

Diesel said:


> maybe ill find a female for my little guy and start breeding them.



I have a feeling it's gonna be a bit more involved than that. IF they could be bred in captivity, I still think it would be happening (regardless of their small price tag). The feisty disposition of Colombians has been around forever (and the idea that IF we could only breed them in captivity then they'd probably mellow out, generations down the line). I'm guessing it may have happened (the captive breeding, at some point), but it probably took some finesse and fine-tuning (which may have proven to not have been worth the effort since we aren't seeing it today).


----------



## Diesel (Jul 3, 2011)

well i was not saying they will mellow out. I believe how they have been in the past will continue no matter what. But just cause they are mean doesnt mean i would not want to breed them. I think they are interesting creatures still and are poorly treated do to what people see them as. Feisty defensive creatures while Argentines are know as the big sweethearts. They have a bad reputation but i think its how the owner cares for them. They are too scared of their own animal which makes the animal scared. A lot of people that arent on a forum dont know how to take care of them well enough to tame them. I have seen some tame Colombians that are as sweet as some argentines, including mine.  maybe people could learn how to probably tame them and they will get a better rep and the wholesale will go up.  who knows. It's a lot of work though.


----------

